# Fiona Apple and Chipotle channel Willy Wonka to slam factory farming



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 16, 2013)

Though some peeps here would enjoy this... For what its worth

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUtnas5ScSE&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Crothcipt (Sep 16, 2013)

HMMM odd it won't play for me.


----------



## Justin0505 (Sep 16, 2013)

Cute, and a little preachy, but I love me some Fiona Apple. 

I knew that McDonalds was an early investor (which was a bit ironic), but according to the wiki, they totally divested:
"McDonald's invested approximately $360 million into Chipotle, and took out $1.5 billion."


----------



## ecchef (Sep 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;8Sp-VFBbjpE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Sp-VFBbjpE[/video]


----------



## Customfan (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks for the link.... Good onez, Soylent green was an eye-opener for sure!:cool2:

Makes you wonder.....:angel2:


----------



## heirkb (Sep 16, 2013)

It's rare that I like an ad, but I liked that one. 

So many people are reluctant to fully look these types of things in the face. I guess it's nice to pretend that it's only a problem for hippies. It's especially ironic to me when those are the same people who have children or grandchildren they claim to love above all else, because they believe in family values. The little ones in every family are the ones that are actually going to have to face the consequences of their parents/grandparents willful ignorance, regardless of whether they're the children of hippies in Berkeley or of die-hard anti-environmentalists in Montgomery, Alabama...now there's preachy...


----------



## stereo.pete (Sep 21, 2013)

I loved the video, thanks for sharing!


----------

